# My Gift to ME!



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

I had ZERO intention of buying ANYTHING, let alone a colt! But, here is my new baby boy "Wolf". He is an Amber champagne(a color I am totally unfamiliar with) that is 98% foundation bred. 
He is three weeks old.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well he is darling, never heard of that colour though.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful little boy!

and something about the color:
Champagne gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Amber champagne* is produced by the action of champagne on a bay coat. The coat is gold with chocolate points. Just as there are varying shades of bay, the gold body coat may vary in shade as well.[7] The legs are often lighter than the mane and tail, and the colored points may be difficult to see. The mane and tail may also have "frosting" or light edges, a trait that also occurs in bay duns and some buckskins.[8] Amber champagne can be confused with buckskin or bay dun.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Aww cute! I've heard of that color, but don't think I've seen an amber champagne. Congrats!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, he's stunning! To be such a good looking colt packaged in such a unique color. Good choice!

If you don't mind me asking, how is he bred?


----------



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

No, for sure ask!  He goes back to _Doc Bar, King _and_ Wimpy 
_and is loaded with performers like Three Leo (SI 85, H-2), Leo (Hall of Fame), _Primary Pine 
_(A Leading Reining Sire and 2nd highest money earner by Great Pine and Grandsire of Tinsel Jac), 
_Great Pine _(Hall of Fame), _Continental Ace _(P-50) and _Blondy’s Dude _(H-45 P-12).


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow nice. We have an amber champagne stallion in the area I live and he is beautiful.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What's his HERDA status?


----------



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> What's his HERDA status?


Neg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Both sire and dam are neg or they tested the foal? Just curious as there is no info about HERDA and the HERDA status of their horses on their website.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

Appy..I am not 100% and I know minimal about HERDA, but it is my understanding that she has just recently tested and that the foal could not be positive, BUT I will double check and be sure that "Wolf" gets tested for everything!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Good idea.  I was only asking because both sire and dam do trace back to Poco Bueno. If he is a carrier (one copy) I wouldn't be worried, but I wouldn't touch him with a 10 foot pole if he was afflicted (two copies). He is sure adorable though.

what are your plans for him? Sorry if you said and I missed it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is a beautiful boy! And he looks rather large...(or you are tiny) LoL


----------



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am not sure of any real plans...other than making him my dream horse? LOL!! Now I will have him and Pepper to train. I MAY consider raising him to be a stud, but he will decide that or not. I have not ever raised a stallion...and it would have to be a DANG nice horse all around to earn his right to keep his testicles!! LOL!!


----------



## GypsyLuvR (Feb 21, 2012)

My baby is NN for all genetic diseases!!!! Yay! And he is Aa for Agouti, so he can produce classics too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

